

Ask HN: MSN REplacement - duiker101

At my company we used MSN as an internal communication tool, but apparently it's shutting down so this might be a good opportunity to start using something better. What does HN suggests?
Something with maybe some cool thing for developers would be great since we(devs) will mostly use it.<p>Thanks
======
quark92
Skype !

